# Atom broadhead penetration



## Ol' Red (Nov 4, 2007)

I shot a small buck Saturday morning.  He was 17 yrds, I shot him for 20 and spined him.  The atom penetrated the spine, got one lung and exited the far shoulder!!  How about that penetration!  Muzzy might be bad to the bone, but the atom is bad THROUGH the bone.

Red


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmmm, sounds awesome!! Good holes I take it on both sides??


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 7, 2007)

Muzzy also has "Bad Through the bone" as a registered trademark.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 7, 2007)

puredrenalin said:


> Hmmm, sounds awesome!! Good holes I take it on both sides??



Decent, it has a 1 inch cutting diameter.  There was good blood all around the spot of the shot.  He crawled a bit before I could finish him.  




Bow Only said:


> Muzzy also has "Bad Through the bone" as a registered trademark.



Well, they ain't....Not like this anyway.

Red


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet, thats a good thing!!


----------



## rmucken1 (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw the atom broadheads last year and almost bought some but i did quite a bit of research on them and turned them down.  Many people have had problems with this head.  Some even fell apart when shot. Do some research for yourselves on this head and i doubt many will buy it.  Im glad you had good results in your experience though.  Not trying to put you down for using that head.  If it works for you than thats your option, just droping a few lines on the research i did.  If you really want to test the effectiveness of your broadheads, shoot them into 1/4 inch sheet metal.  that will tell you which heads will hold up and which ones wont.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 8, 2007)

rmucken1 said:


> I saw the atom broadheads last year and almost bought some but i did quite a bit of research on them and turned them down.  Many people have had problems with this head.  Some even fell apart when shot. Do some research for yourselves on this head and i doubt many will buy it.  Im glad you had good results in your experience though.  Not trying to put you down for using that head.  If it works for you than thats your option, just droping a few lines on the research i did.  If you really want to test the effectiveness of your broadheads, shoot them into 1/4 inch sheet metal.  that will tell you which heads will hold up and which ones wont.




The wires can come loose but only when you oull the head backwards, say out of a target or something like that.  I haven't heard any negative reports from anyone that shoots them.  Just curious, where did you do/find your research?

Red


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 30, 2008)

I know this is an old topic, but I'm shooting the Atoms this year some and they fly phenomenal!  Hopefully more to come.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 30, 2008)

any pics


----------



## wannaBhoghuntr (Jun 17, 2009)

if anyone has tried these atom braodheads and doesn't like them....I would love to try one this season, Willing to pay.


----------



## fliesandfletching (Aug 3, 2009)

*See for yourself*

I am getting ready to leave for two weeks in Africa using this broadhead. We will have three men, one woman, two young boys, and one young girl all using The Atom on a wide variety of African Plains Game. If there are any questions or concerns as to its effectiveness or lethal results, see for yourself:

http://www.fliesandfletching.com/pages/galleries/videos.htm

Look at the videos under Hunting in Africa. You can click on the Impala, Kudu, Zebra, and Arrowdynamic Solutions links to view the video footage of The Atom. You can also click on the Ostrich link for footage of the Gobbler Guillotine. 

I have hunted around the globe and all over the US using the broadhead since it came on the market. I too have used many of the other options on the market. None have given me the personal confidence that The Atom does. 

As for the wires coming out when you shoot them in a target, they are not designed to be shot into a target. Screw in your field point, same weight as The Atom, and sight in your bow. Then when you're ready to hunt, unscrew your field point, screw in The Atom, and go hunt. Other broadheads give you practice blades or heads to shoot at targets do they not? Something to think about...

As for shooting it through sheet metal, let's face it, all of these companies have done their field testing prior to putting these products on the market. Some perform as they're advertised, some don't. Unless you're shooting it through flesh and bone, you are not testing a broadhead. You can shoot rubber bands and claim they act like veins, you can shoot them through plywood and metal and claim it's like bone. I say if you want to test a broadhead, shoot what you're hunting for/through...flesh and bone...does bone have the density of either wood or metal? No. How many other products that you've shot through either mediums have you actually gone and later hunted with the exact same broadheads? None. Ask the IL DNR how they tested The Atom when they called to question the legality of the broadhead...a deer carcass...

As for the cutting, it is a 1 inch by 1 inch cutting width, not diameter. Not getting technical, but know there is a difference between width and diameter. 

As for "Bad Through the Bone" and "Bad To the Bone" just about all variations of "Bad _ the Bone" are in fact owned by Muzzy. Arrowdynamic Solutions uses "Lethal Engineering" as its tagline. 

If you want to see more, go to the Outdoor Blast. On Sunday you'll see the results of the lucky two young men who went on GONetwork's Dream Hunt in TX on video. Between the two, they harvested eleven (11) animals: four (4) bucks, four (4) does, and three (3) hogs.  

Now let's see how this year's winner fares in WY chasing mule deer, antelope, and black bear using The Atom...


----------

